# My E36 v. E46 thoughts (very long)



## saksiri (Apr 16, 2003)

"low torque and the lack of being able to really wind the motor out on city streets"

"It never feels like it is accelerating that quickly... the E46 M3 never gives that rush."

are you guys driving the same car?

i wind the motor out all the time... if you can use the low-end power to accelerate in one gear, you can certainly use the next lower gear (or two gears lower!) to get the engine in the powerband...

use that gearbox!

rolling to a stop and downshifting to first right before the light turns green is the best! 1st gear makes all my passengers say "holy sh!t"


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

saksiri said:


> *"low torque and the lack of being able to really wind the motor out on city streets"
> 
> "It never feels like it is accelerating that quickly... the E46 M3 never gives that rush."
> 
> ...


Actually what I think he was experiencing was the flat torque curve which seems to have little torque, because you never get that sudden increase in acceleration.

As for never giving the rush, I was saying the same thing. Unlike S52 powered cars, there is no point where it seems to gets lots more power and throws you back in the seat, it does that from teh start in lower gears. I find the car very deceiving, in that if tends to accelerate much wuicker than you realise.

I do wind my out a good bit, and two gears lower makes a big difference. And SMG makes that two gear downshift extremely quick and easy. 

WRT 1st gear, I have have passengers hurt their necks when they were not expecting the 1st gear acceleration.


----------



## saksiri (Apr 16, 2003)

hmm, yes... i definitely see what you're saying.

i think what i would describe as the "rush" is when you kick down two gears and run the engine from 5k to redline... 

i just love the way it rips...

i think i need to go test drive a Z06 or M5 to see what a lot of low-end torque is like. i've only driven high-revving cars (M3 and Integra GS-R).


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

my take on e36 vs. e46.
we sold our e36 about a month ago. The e36 was a solid car and was pretty pretty good in low & mid range acceleration. Having also owning a 95 m3 without DSC, the e36 is less forgiving. The e46 is def. more powerful, but even after 300 miles of driving it feels a little heavy. I also drive a s2000 which is very light, so that might have something to do with this. The throws on 6 speed is way too far. I think a ssk is essential, same with clutch stop. Overall, the perf. #s and handling on the e46 is unbelievable. I could take ramps at 80+mph where I am scared to push 70 on my s2000. 

The e46 is a very luxurious car and I like that aspect of it and the looks are still good (sorry Chris B. didn't totally get to ruin this yet). 

The sports mode button is the best....
now all i need is V1 and some seriouse driving school.

i need to drive a 996 c2 (2002+) to compare what all the buzz is all about...


----------



## BEAMERGUY4EVER (Feb 11, 2006)

TD said:


> Price, image, etc. aside, I'd rather drive my car. Honest.


Call me crazy but the E36 coupe body style (not a big convertible fan, I'm from Oregon) is just so much more sexy and aggresive than that of the E46. Since 2000, just about every car manufacturer in the world decided to change the looks on almost all of their popular vehicles with the change of the millenium. In my opinion, this marked the end of beauty for many lines of automobiles including the 3-series BMW's. Sure, some of you are bound to disagree, but they are just too rounded, bubbly, and femanine anymore, and they keep getting worse! Look at the links.

1997 E36 M3 (aggresive lines, daddy like) 
http://www.bimmerwerkz.com/pics/M3style.jpg

2000 E46 M3 (looks like a woman's sports car)http://bmw_m.turboblog.fr/photos/uncategorized/4bmm3201_2.jpg

2007-2008 M3 body styles?? (a bit more aggresive than 200-2006 E46 style, but still not for me. They are looking more like a Toyota tuner car than a BMW, and that is just wrong)
http://www.scs.ryerson.ca/f2mohamm/m3.jpg
http://magazine.avtoindex.com/images/forum/2005/bmw_m3_2007.jpg
http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/data/500/144E90M3.jpg
http://a332.g.akamai.net/f/332/936/...res/VEHICLE/2007/BMW/100405835/20023899-E.jpg
http://a332.g.akamai.net/f/332/936/...res/VEHICLE/2007/BMW/100405835/20023898-E.jpg

Yeah they have better performance and more power, supposedly a 8-cyl in the 2007 M3, but where did the style go? I am dissapointed with modern car appearances. Like the RX-8... why couldn't they have brought the new RX-7's from Japan with a new drivetrain? I'm sorry but the new RX-8 looks like a toy car out of a Robo Cop action set. The new GTO? UGLY. Great engine, but looks nothing like the original Goat. Same goes for the new Charger, and why the hell is it a 4-door? Oh don't get me started on these new 'frosted mini-hummers'... man this culture makes me want to vomit. Well happy reading!


----------



## BEAMERGUY4EVER (Feb 11, 2006)

To be honest, I actually do like the looks of that new red one, but this one doesn't match the other photos of the 2007 i found, and I wonder if it was possibly mis-labeled or something? anyone else got more concrete info on the new M3 to come out this year?


----------



## Ramine (Feb 12, 2006)

the only nice looking E46 is the M3 CSL, that is real nice


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

Holy ancient thread-bumpage, Batman!


----------



## jaza45 (Sep 8, 2003)

My thoughts exactly, I have a e36 M3 and I love it, but I felt like I need it something else for long trips and more space, I tried numerous e46 M3 and I like them but they just didnt have the feel for the road and the experience of driving a bmw like a e36 M3 plus like you said it didnt felt much faster than a e36 M3, so I end up going for the big boy, the e39 M5, I figured that If I wanted power and space this was the way to go, but now since I have both my e36 M3 still a lot more fun than the e46 M3 and the e39 M5, but its always good to have the M5 for the weekends and long trips...great review btw


----------



## summy (Dec 13, 2006)

yea i have a e46 m3 and my bro has a fairly well modified e36 m3... when driving the e36 it feels alot more aggressive, but when u put them side to side the e46 comes out on top... the e46 is capable of ALOT more than what u think when ur driving it


----------

